# Kayaks that are Ready To Retire.



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you got a yak that has been beat to a pulp, cracked or not. And you dont want much or nothing at all. Also able to meet or are in the Southwest area. Please Pm me or leave a reply.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw this. Are you still looking? If so, I have one that needs a home and a little loving. We even have the guys to help fix it up. 
It's a Wilderness Systems Mallard. Thing is built like a tank. The plastic is at least twice as thick as any kayak I've ever owned.
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=1086

The boat's in Columbus. Cost: Picking it up plus one cold beer.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes I want it. Not sure which on that is. Do you got a pick of it? Is it a sit on top?

I wont be able to come and get it this weekend but maybe next one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me know when you can come and get it, and it's yours.
It has a crack under the seat, but we'll help you fix it. It'll be fixed, just won't be showroom pretty, you know? Oh, and it's yellow. SS Banana Boat.

Wilderness Systems Mallard
Length: 10'2", Width: 28", Depth: 16", Weight: 50 lbs, Capacity: 300 lbs
https://www.google.com/search?q=wil...es_Current%2Fwilderness%2Fwsspecs.htm;837;314


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Kool will let you know when i can come and get it. Most likely next saturday if that good for you. 4/18


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I tease you Andy, but your a good guy.
Sometimes...
Like 20/80...
20 being the good...
And generous.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got dibs if Bigfoot changes his mind.

And my beer is better.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

If saturday coming up is good pm me you address and phone #. No need to fix it I have a plastic welder.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PM sent.

..........


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Good deal here......thumbs up bubba. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well got it home so all good there. Its needs so fixing, just what I was looking for something to break out the plastic welder on. Need another also so if your in a giving mood I will take it. Depending on drive of-course. Will take pics before and after just we can see how it goes.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's good to hear. Sorry about the confusion this morning, we saw decent weather and headed to the river without a second thought.. But it sounds like you found the "kayak stockyard" over at Dave's and got her home. (Guy's got a couple boats, huh?  )
Happy that someone will be using it. It used to belong to a good friend of ours who isn't with us any more. So it's cool to know that it'll see some more water with a new owner. 
Have fun!


----------



## Basshunter223 (Mar 29, 2014)

Shoot I'm thinking about buying one and people just give them away! What am I thinking?! Lol.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> That's good to hear. Sorry about the confusion this morning, we saw decent weather and headed to the river without a second thought.. But it sounds like you found the "kayak stockyard" over at Dave's and got her home. (Guy's got a couple boats, huh?  )
> Happy that someone will be using it. It used to belong to a good friend of ours who isn't with us any more. So it's cool to know that it'll see some more water with a new owner.
> Have fun!




Thats ok still got the job done. Yea Dave got a few my wife is griping about one lol. I dont see the crack under the seat. So I plan to fill it with water and see if it leaks and from where.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought it had a crack under the seat, but I may be thinking of another kayak.
I do believe it's slightly "oil canned" on the bottom, which is an easy fix. Either flip it over and let the sun bend it back, or you can use a hair dryer or heat gun to warm up the plastic to bend it back into shape.
It's not an issue paddling, but it's also an easy fix.

Either way, glad you got it and glad it will be floating somewhere soon.
Makes me feel good to know that particular boat will be getting some use.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubbagon,

This is the one with insta foam under the seat. Does that ring any bells? And I need to know what kind of plastic is made from. Hopefully PE.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, I have no idea what kind of plastic it's made of. I suppose you could do some web research or call Wilderness Systems.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They will be made from either PE or Polypropylene, most likely PE.

If they are Polypropylene you can still weld them with your welder, just need Polypropylene welding rod.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The kayak is 12-15 years old if that helps.

BTW, how do you like the thickness of the plastic?  Like I said, it's built like a tank. Probably twice as thick plastic as you see in boats now.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lundy said:


> They will be made from either PE or Polypropylene, most likely PE.
> 
> If they are Polypropylene you can still weld them with your welder, just need Polypropylene welding rod.



Thats what I am thinking too I dont have rod but do have pe scrapes that I was going to cut rods from.

This is all I have found so far. 
http://www.sailingbreezes.com/Sailing_Breezes_Current/wilderness/wsspecs.htm



> Bubbagon
> The kayak is 12-15 years old if that helps.
> 
> BTW, how do you like the thickness of the plastic? Like I said, it's built like a tank. Probably twice as thick plastic as you see in boats now.


Yea Its thicker than most are.


----------

